# Eastbay Firearms - New Gun Shop



## msb413 (Dec 4, 2008)

NEW GUN SHOP - (Visit by appointment only)

Eastbay Firearms is a small, neighborhood shop that provides Transfers, and Retail Sales of NEW firearms, ammunition, accessories, and supplies to the public. I have the ability to order almost any weapon you may want. Due to a high volume of firearm sales, please inquire by phone or preferably email, and let me help you get what you want.

Located in Navarre
[email protected] 
850-543-1897 

Visit us online HERE


----------

